# Wondering, is there a link between Vit D deficiency and being Hypothyroid?



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

The reason I ask is that in the year/months preceeding any measurement of high TSH I had gone to my Dr for lethargy, foggy concentration, and things like that. It turned out I was *Vitamin D* deficient. I was put on a Vitamin D supplement and *Calcium *supplements since they work together. After just 4-5 days I was already feeling much better. Now, I have this diagnosis of high TSH (10.03 and 6.2 and 4.4 on different dates, not in that order) and wondering if there is a connection. If there is, where can I look to find out more about it?

Also, what about *iodine needs*? For **years** I have been craving sushi, more like the seaweed and ginger and soy rather than the delicious snobbery of the delicacy itself. So much so, it's part of my email address...Guess now I am re-evaluating my diet choices.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe there is.

My hypothyroidism was regulated with Synthroid for almost 20 years. Then for whatever reason my Vitamin D tanked and I suddenly went into Graves mode. Megadosing of Rx Vitamin D [not the OTC stuff] brought my TSH back into the normal zone [with Synthroid maintaining it].

In my case, I had 50,000 IU Vitamin D weekly. After two months I was cut back to the same dose every other week. My Vitamin D plummeted a second time and so the dose was adjusted back to weekly.

My endo says that she has several people who need to take Vitamin D at that dose every week forever in order to be maintained. She has one patient who hase to take 50,000 IU a couple times a week in order to be maintained.

As far as the calcium.....Vitamin D raises calcium on its own.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AngieG said:


> The reason I ask is that in the year/months preceeding any measurement of high TSH I had gone to my Dr for lethargy, foggy concentration, and things like that. It turned out I was *Vitamin D* deficient. I was put on a Vitamin D supplement and *Calcium *supplements since they work together. After just 4-5 days I was already feeling much better. Now, I have this diagnosis of high TSH (10.03 and 6.2 and 4.4 on different dates, not in that order) and wondering if there is a connection. If there is, where can I look to find out more about it?
> 
> Also, what about *iodine needs*? For **years** I have been craving sushi, more like the seaweed and ginger and soy rather than the delicious snobbery of the delicacy itself. So much so, it's part of my email address...Guess now I am re-evaluating my diet choices.


When a person has autoimmune, the body has a tendency to down regulate the Vitamin D as there is some chatter that D triggers antibodies and autoantibodies.

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Many people have low-D, I know that I had been low for several years and was just Dx with malabsorption due to Celiac disease and Harshimoto's(Autoimmune diseases), Usually you will have a low vita-K level to. My thyroid had been climbing for the past 3-4 years but we cought it before it got out of range and I am being treated with Nature Thyroid. It is working great for me so far, I have lost about 5 lbs and the cloud I was under has cleared a lot. Vita-D helps with pain in the joints and muscles and mental clairity.


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting answers, thanks everyone! I am going to look into this more for sure...! I am still waiting on the results of my TSI test done on Thursday, and that will be intersting too....zero or more than zero? We shall see!

I wonder if I should be taking Vitamin D while I am on medication, or not?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AngieG said:


> Interesting answers, thanks everyone! I am going to look into this more for sure...! I am still waiting on the results of my TSI test done on Thursday, and that will be intersting too....zero or more than zero? We shall see!
> 
> I wonder if I should be taking Vitamin D while I am on medication, or not?


I am waiting for TSI results also. As you already know, there should be none.


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

I am eager to hear your results, too, Andros! I am just waiting on the nurse to call me back now. Could be another hour or two, though.  This feels like such an important test. 
By the way, I picked up a book, _The Thyroid Solution_ by Arem, M.D., and it's fabulous! I can only recommend it to others who are just starting out.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

I also would like to have a greater understanding of how iodine in one's diet interacts with the thryoid and associated problems. I have heard it theorized that in the undeveloped world, the LACK of iodine is a cause for thyroid disease, whereas the U.S. and Japan have the dubious honor of leading the developed world in thryoid problems (in the U.S. from so much iodized salt additives and in Japan from all of the seaweed and seafood consumed).


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Angie:
I have the same book sitting right here on my desk! Overall, I think it is helpful. It IS 11 years old, however, and you will note in chapter 14 on thyroid tests he puts too much reliance on the TSH test alone. I can guess that his mind has changed a bit on that in the past 10 years!


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

Debbie, I have the 2007 version (with the red letters). After getting this book, I got the same edition for my friend who has goiter, and she's really digging it. 
Sometimes I also wonder if all the sodas, caffeine has something to do with it, too. If there is a connection with adrenals, I mean, how could it not? Are sodas the next cigarette? It's already known that the caffeine in the sodas steals your calcium and is a diuretic (takes fluid, moisture away). Time to start reading up on independent soda research! arty0045:

By the way, does anyone know....should I avoid eating sushi now that I'm on thyroid medication? I can't imagine the iodine in the seaweed would be so much that it could alter a dose, but I'm a strong believer in diet and alternative medicine. I kinda have to since medicines either work really well with me, or not at all... :confused0033:


----------

